# FCA scores



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Going to shoot tomorrow night ,shot a 300-298 this morning for leagues.Hope I can back it tomorrow.Dan


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

We shot our first line here at Interlake Archers tonight. 
A few I remember:
Kevin Tataryn(Mens Cmpd)-593(600 outer)
Ed Wilson(Mens Cmpd)-582(599 outer)
Rich Vogt(Mens Bh Unld)-599 41X
Kyle Oliver(Mens Bh Unltd)-595
Hunter McGinnis(Cadet Male Compound)-559(583 outer)


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Senior man compound unlimited

Pierre Gremeaux (me) 582 (596 outer)
Simon Rousseau 569 (597 outer)

There were 3 sites for FCA indoor. I don't know for the other.

May be Benny Parenteau, Richard Demers or may one or two other guys can shoot 580 FITA +


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*First line at Caledon*

573 here... I however didn't do it "high" like Fiona :teeth::teeth:
Gilles was 575... 
Ashley G 568... 

That is all I can remember for now. We shot the early line at Caledon.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

565 here :angel:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just back from the second line at Caledon. 
Andy F 575, me 574, Dave McQ 572. I had to take off quick, didn't catch any other scores.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Bhu*

I shot (BHU) 593 30x the x count was down but the score was better then last year. I'll take it. Congrats to the other scores so far. Way to shoot em fellas.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Good luck to those still having to shoot.


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a blast! 541 (recurve) :thumbs_up

Thanks Rob W. for pushing me to do better! We're not worthy... :77:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, we shot the second line at my club tonight...I was gonna just spectate, maybe take some pictures, etc...but somehow 1/2 hour before the shoot J-Roc talked me into shooting recurve tonight..rumaging through various lockers, we were able to peace together a shootable setup..and the arrows were hitting point first, so we were good to go...
Not having touched one since last summer, I wasnt expecting a lot, but the few practice ends went ok...started off with a nice 23...but things got better...finished up with a 269/272=541. It was encouraging enough to entise me to break out the struggle stick once again at the MICA shoot at the end of the month, I am gonna talk Kevin T. into it as well so we can have a full team.
Other scores from tonight that I remember:
Rich Vogt(Sr. men Cmpd)=585(597 outer)
HunterMcGinnis(Cub Men Cmpd)=584
Jay Lyon(sr. men rec.)=588
Jabrone Stimpson=566(Jr. Men Compound)


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Some Scores from our club:

Rob Cox (disable men cmp open) 584 ** open and chmp record
Keenan Brown ( cdt men cmp) 566 (585 outer)
Erik Wanhella (jr men cmp) 569 (588 outer)
Allan Gunter (sr men cmp) 577 (596 outer)

Congrats to Rob on some awesome shooting!

Allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well i shot a 579, not bad for selling my bow and shooting my wifes 10 years backup bow
derek robins ended up with a 584, very good for just seting up is UE the night before

mom shot her average 519ish

oh well see you all at provencals:darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Man compound from QC

Benny Parenteau 587 inner


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I shot 558 but had a ball
Ross H 562+-
Rodger D 563+-
Tye birch did very well 572-+ 
Fran Wellllllll she did look good with the bow and outfit matching


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

My release broke at the beginning of the second round 2 big o's:angry:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

An old coach of mine used to say that if it is going to happen it will always be when you need it the most or in a major event.

Tough break Dan,, :angry: So how did you come back from it?

Bruce


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Stash said:


> Just back from the second line at Caledon.
> Andy F 575, me 574, Dave McQ 572. I had to take off quick, didn't catch any other scores.


Stash...Is that Andy F. who I think it is?:suspiciou:faint2::jaw:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Xslayer said:


> An old coach of mine used to say that if it is going to happen it will always be when you need it the most or in a major event.
> 
> Tough break Dan,, :angry: So how did you come back from it?
> 
> Bruce


Shot 6 straight X's and only 1 9 the rest of that round.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*realease*

Tuff break dan, :angry: but a fantastic recovery pal.


----------

